# طلب: ما هي البرامج والكتب العربية والانجليزية اللازمة للعمل لمهندسي اتصالات حديث التخرج - بالتفصيل-؟



## مهندسه_اتصالات (18 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

 ما هي البرامج والكتب العربية والانجليزية اللازمة للعمل لمهندسين اتصالات حديث التخرج - بالتفصيل-؟


----------



## مهندسه_اتصالات (5 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش رد ولا اة


----------



## TCHOO (5 أغسطس 2013)

:18: مادري والله


----------



## jalmodk (12 سبتمبر 2013)

للأسف الجميع على الفيسبوك و مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي
أختي أنصحك بكتاب "بهروز فوروزان" و هو الكتاب الذي كنا ندرسه بالجامعة


----------

